# Is there no demand....



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

For a 24mm Trigger Reel Seat?
I have talked to a bunch of people who like Rainshadows, CTS, and Lamis but would like a trigger reel seat. Why isnt fugi making these?
Is there one out there made by another company?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I suspect there is limited applicability (need) for a trigger on larger blanks, but before I go that route I would ask, what are the advantages of a trigger over not having a trigger ? Especially as it relates to a heaver.

It's a bit of a rhetorical question, but I'd be curious to know what people's reasons for wanting them are.

The advantages of a trigger on plugging or bass rods seem obvious, less so with a heaver.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Preference...*

Some people like them....I like the trigger because I am able to comfortably use my index finger as leverage so I can put more pressure on the spool with my thumb. Most WRI heavers that you see have a trigger on them. I dont think people are putting them on these rods because they look cool.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Jebson38 said:


> Some people like them....I like the trigger because I am able to comfortably use my index finger as leverage so I can put more pressure on the spool with my thumb. Most WRI heavers that you see have a trigger on them. I dont think people are putting them on these rods because they look cool.


I agree that most do it for a perceived "comfort" fit. In tourny casting the coaster on the bottom of a reel functions much the same as a trigger and gives your low hand leverage on the pull. However in high reel casting the top hands function is to push, and the trigger is less helpful in this aspect, and in some cases even gets in the way, I have found. 

I do have them on several WRI rods- fusions and such.

The reason they are more useful in plugging is you have better control of the rod while working a lure and setting a hook, fighting a fish, etc. This is of limited use with a larger conventional reel on a heaver, where the hand is on top so the the thumb can lay line down while retrieving, making a trigger useless at this point. I'm not arguing against triggers, I use them most of the time, just find they have a much more limited role in bait fishing with conventional heaver gear.

To your original question- I know of no company that makes a trigger in a size 24.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> I agree that most do it for a perceived "comfort" fit. In tourny casting the coaster on the bottom of a reel functions much the same as a trigger and gives your low hand leverage on the pull. However in high reel casting the top hands function is to push, and the trigger is less helpful in this aspect, and in some cases even gets in the way, I have found.
> 
> I do have them on several WRI rods- fusions and such.
> 
> ...


Not perceived comfort...Actual comfort for me.
Would anybody else be interested in a size 24 reel seat?


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Have you seen these??


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Nice...*

Like those Ill have to look in to them.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Budda; Who carries them? also who makes them? woulg be a good add on for my Batson 1502


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

They are nice looking. I got some set ups they would look real nice on.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Team Buddhahead-- what rod is that - or more specifically what size diameter at the mounting ? 


That looks like it would be a good substitute and serve as a trigger- but I'll toss out a word of caution. That is essentially a modified version of a reel clamp, and using it as the sole means of holding the reel on a rod can have disasterous results, especially on blanks with thinner walls. Whereas coasters spread the pressure outward over the reel feet, that acts like a clamp and puts pressure over a single narrow band. As long as one does not get carried away over tightening the screws they may be all right, but at the risk of the reel not being secured tightly enough to keep it from moving around.

I have seen pics of rods, such as the HDX- where the butt was completely destroyed from improper use of a reel clamp. 

Jebson38 - to your original question- I don't know why they don't at least offer a trigger seat in size 24, at least the option should probably be offered.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

They have them on Charkbait.com Looks like their made by "team international clamps"


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd be interested to know if we contacted someone like Mudhole, or another group that actually manufactures these things to see if they would make one. I know Batson has the ability to manufacture them. These guys are usually pretty receptive when it comes to input from their customers.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Basstardo*

I already have an email in to PAC Bay to see what they would do.
May call Batson.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm really (really really) not crazy about Batson's reel seats, but it's an option. I'd love to get a Fuji seat myself with a trigger to try it out on a heaver if they were available.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Just talked to Anglers Resource-Fuji*

They sometimes will do OEM product designs like this. However they usually require 15,000-20,000 units.

Dont think I could afford that or ever sell that many.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Jebson38 said:


> They sometimes will do OEM product designs like this. However they usually require 15,000-20,000 units.
> 
> Dont think I could afford that or ever sell that many.


I pretty much figured that would be the reply. Kinda sux.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Just got off the phone with Batson*

They were more receptive. I said that a lot of people love trigger reel seats but size ends at 22 and a 22 does not fit any of their surf blanks.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Trigger Seats*

I use coasters on my surf rods and find the knob on the back coaster acts as a 'trigger'.

I have seen somewhere in my travels where someone had bent a piece of metal and placed it between the clamp and the blank to serve as a trigger. It worked! JMHO C2


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

The top piece is machined aluminum. I have a couple and they work great for 7000's and smaller reels.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> Team Buddhahead-- what rod is that - or more specifically what size diameter at the mounting ?
> 
> I do not know what rod. It's the ad from Sharkbait..


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

try veals...abu trigrr lok or something...had one on my zippy a few years ago..was a thick butt rod..should fit most heavers as well..came in up to 2mm i think..may be wrong..but it was nice. never slipped. had the soft touch feel too it..even fit with the diawa gearbox when drum fishing...and at tournamnets i could slide it down 6" from the buttcap and use a 6500


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

What about the adjustable trigger seats?

Saw one on a Shimano Tiralejo heaver. Seat fit right over the cork wrap and a locking ring on the back twisted to tighten the seat. I loved the rod. You could adjust the reel for any comfortable butt-to-seat spacing and even drop it to low reel position just by turning the ring.

And fitting over the cork tape the seat looked be over at least a 24mm section.

Evan


----------

